# 1st Annual WEGO Picnic & Car Show



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The park is on the Medina River and has a lot of shade...should offer something for everyone in the entire family....


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Heard about this last night.... seems like a good event to attend....

How far is this from D-Town?



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

SOUNDS FUN


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 17 2009, 07:43 AM~14501480
> *Heard about this last night.... seems like a good event to attend....
> 
> How far is this from D-Town?
> ...


its in San Antonio and hell yea sounds like something fun to go to. :thumbsup: iam down like james brown :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds like a FUN show to go to!!!!


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

This is going to be fun .count me in.


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 17 2009, 06:22 AM~14501390
> *The park is on the Medina River and has a lot of shade...should offer something for everyone in the entire family....
> 
> 
> ...


GOIN TO HAVE A HOP


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 17 2009, 06:22 AM~14501390
> *The park is on the Medina River and has a lot of shade...should offer something for everyone in the entire family....
> 
> 
> ...


 What Happen to the Dallas Area????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin: 

ATX ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 18 2009, 03:25 PM~14512447
> *What Happen to the Dallas Area????
> *


Mesquite show coming up


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The Dallas show is still in October....date should be posted soon....this show replaced the mid-September Austin event. The radio station had to scale back due to the economy and the car show space got cut out. This is the replacement. 

We thought it would be cool to spend a night with the people that support the tour...chill and relax. You don't have to camp-out (for those that need the comfort of a hotel). You can still go out there Saturday night and hang out for awhile, then hit your hotel. We will hire one police office to keep things under control and watch the cars, but it's a private park and they close the front gate at 10pm. 

The cruise is also optional (and don't do it if you aren't street legal!). We just wanted to go out there, keep it legal, and show them that people can roll together and not get into trouble. 

We are not going to advertise the cruise or camp-out on flyers, etc. (outside of what's on layitlow and wegoweb.org). We don't want to attract the wrong crowd to either event. The picnic and show on Sunday is open to everyone and will be promoted in San Antonio. 

The club olympics are open to all car clubs (must have at least 3 members). We would like an idea of which clubs are participating ahead of time so we know how many to prepare for. 

Bring your own food, drinks, etc. There will be food vendors on-site as well. Leave bad attitudes, bad behavior at home. This is for the lowrider community and is a family event. It's on a river, so have the kids bring their bathing suits.


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

check out the park website Vista Hermosa Park


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Jul 19 2009, 12:47 PM~14517450
> *check out the park website Vista Hermosa Park
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Camp out? There might be bears.... I got my traps. Lol


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't know about bears, but since you said that I think I'll set my tent up inside the car trailer with a portable ac unit!!! hahaha


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WHAT CITY IS THIS EVENT AT???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Jul 19 2009, 12:47 PM~14517450
> *check out the park website Vista Hermosa Park
> *


like the pics.. looks like a nice place just to kick back and chill.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 19 2009, 07:32 PM~14519886
> *WHAT CITY IS THIS EVENT AT???
> *


whats going on Goofy? its in San Antonio


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 19 2009, 05:24 PM~14519342
> *Camp out? There might be bears.... I got my traps. Lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 20 2009, 04:17 PM~14528108
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you live in West you're use to the bears :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

if you want a camping spot do you have to contact the camp or what?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It's part of the registration...either just the show on Sunday or show and camp...I will have forms up in a day or two...


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 19 2009, 07:24 PM~14519342
> *Camp out? There might be bears.... I got my traps. Lol
> *



I DONT THINK SAN ANTONIO HAS BEAR :roflmao:

























hno:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 21 2009, 12:17 AM~14533695
> *It's part of the registration...either just the show on Sunday or show and camp...I will have forms up in a day or two...
> *


thanks


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here is the registration form....

WEGO Picnic/Car Show Registration Form


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 20 2009, 04:23 PM~14528943
> *you live in West you're use to the bears  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

are any ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY comeing from out of town for the show the night before,,if so let us know becuase san antonio chapter we are thinking of everyone camping out the night before there as one big family and have fun ,,,i big ROLLERZ ONLY CAMP OUT,,,,let us know ,,richard 210-209-1255


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 25 2009, 12:14 PM~14578627
> *are any ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY  comeing from out of town for the show the night before,,if so let us know becuase san antonio chapter we are thinking of everyone camping out the night before there as one big family and have fun ,,,i big ROLLERZ ONLY CAMP OUT,,,,let us know ,,richard 210-209-1255
> *



camp out where?








if u talk to borrego, or if u have his number
can u tell him to call me as soon as he gets a chance


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Jul 25 2009, 12:12 PM~14578892
> *camp out where?
> if u talk to borrego, or if u have his number
> can u tell him to call me as soon as he gets a chance
> *


wake up and read the flyer ,,dam bro u always sleeping on the job,,,


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 17 2009, 07:22 AM~14501390
> *The park is on the Medina River and has a lot of shade...should offer something for everyone in the entire family....
> 
> 
> ...


are we allowed to leave the park after 11:00pm?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Yes sir...the park is ours. people wanting to leave after the gates lock at 11 will have to park in the grass field (public parking area), but are free to stay late and hang out (then run for the comforts of the hotel).


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 20 2009, 03:17 PM~14528108
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:nono: bears my friend are no laughing matter. You won't be laughing if one chases you. Lol j/k


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jul 25 2009, 02:45 PM~14579434
> *wake up and read the flyer ,,dam bro u always sleeping on the job,,,
> *




i dont trust yall to go camping

everyone gonna wake up naked and hungover hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 27 2009, 07:01 PM~14597903
> *Yes sir...the park is ours.  people wanting to leave after the gates lock at 11 will have to park in the grass field (public parking area), but are free to stay late and hang out (then run for the comforts of the hotel).
> *


  did you get my PM?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 27 2009, 01:03 PM~14593911
> *are we allowed to leave the park after 11:00pm?
> *


Miklo you got a curfew? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:yessad: lol


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 27 2009, 10:35 PM~14601016
> *Miklo you got a curfew?  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*month of august-september pattern special..
1st come, 1st serve...

pattern roofs $600
inor leaf and stripes

whole car $800
whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000

includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..

base coats and pearls..
kandy is a lil extra..


sic
832 372 0874
fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Page 6 WTF!!!!! TTMFT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hope to see everyone from SA & ATX again


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

FOR EVERYONE COMEING FOR THE SHOW ON---9/20 - WEGO 1st annual picnic/car show in San Antonio, TX (full points),,,LET US KNOW WE WOULD LIKE FOR THOSE COMEING THE NIGHT BEFORETHE SHOW,,,TO SEE WHO IS GOING TO CAMP OUT,,,SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER IS THINKING OF EVERYONE CAMPING OUT ,BARBQ,AND FOUND OUT WE CAN BRING BEER,,CANS ONLY,,,,THINK IT WOULD BE COOL ,,A BIG FAMILY CAMP OUT THEN SHOW THE NEXT DAY ,,LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK ,,,OR GIVE ME A CALL RICHARD-210-209-1255,,,,,WE NEED TO PRE REG FOR THIS SOON SO WE CAN GET OUR SPOTS


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Aug 5 2009, 01:07 PM~14684240
> *FOR EVERYONE COMEING FOR THE SHOW ON---9/20 - WEGO 1st annual picnic/car show in San Antonio, TX (full points),,,LET US KNOW WE WOULD LIKE FOR THOSE COMEING THE NIGHT BEFORETHE SHOW,,,TO SEE WHO IS GOING TO CAMP OUT,,,SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER IS THINKING OF EVERYONE CAMPING OUT ,BARBQ,AND FOUND OUT WE CAN BRING BEER,,CANS ONLY,,,,THINK IT WOULD BE COOL ,,A BIG FAMILY CAMP OUT THEN SHOW THE NEXT DAY ,,LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK ,,,OR GIVE ME A CALL RICHARD-210-209-1255,,,,,WE NEED TO PRE REG FOR THIS SOON SO WE CAN GET OUR SPOTS
> *


Sounds like a plan bRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 5 2009, 02:37 PM~14684533
> *Sounds like a plan bRO. :thumbsup:
> *


let all the family know,,,we going to do a ROLLERZ ONLY ALL NIGHTER CAMP OUT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Aug 5 2009, 02:52 PM~14685241
> *let all the family know,,,we going to do a ROLLERZ ONLY ALL NIGHTER CAMP OUT
> *


Will do bRO.


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't wait for the picnic, I am soooo excited. Most the WEGO staff will be camping out too, so it should be tons of fun!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 10 2009, 03:55 PM~14727284
> *
> *


u got the first round?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Do they have enough room for the trailers? :dunno:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Trailers will fit...no worries...


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 10 2009, 06:14 PM~14728722
> *Do they have enough room for the trailers? :dunno:
> *


to what me and another brother saw its a tight fit down a one way road going down into the park ,,but up top they have a big feild to park tralers


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Aug 11 2009, 02:50 PM~14737259
> *to what me and another brother saw its a tight fit down a one way road going down into the park ,,but up top they have a big feild to park tralers
> *


r u bringing any of the girls from Babylon with you? :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81+Aug 10 2009, 09:00 PM~14731214-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we will just have to see what happens.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Can't wait for this one :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

bump


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Not to sure if we are going to camp out. :dunno:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 17 2009, 05:13 PM~14794994
> *Not to sure if we are going to camp out. :dunno:
> *


you arent scared of the dark are you


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 17 2009, 04:32 PM~14795870
> *you arent scared of the dark are you
> *


 :0 :angry: :twak: No silly, but what about the bears.lol bwahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 17 2009, 04:55 PM~14796118
> *:0  :angry:  :twak: No silly, but what about the bears.lol bwahahahahaha :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** we ROLLERZ . bears are intimidated by us too :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2009, 06:49 PM~14797354
> ****** we ROLLERZ . bears are intimidated by us too :biggrin:
> *


Lol bwahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2009, 08:49 PM~14797354
> ****** we ROLLERZ . bears are intimidated by us too :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2009, 07:49 PM~14797354
> ****** we ROLLERZ . bears are intimidated by us too :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Joey bring the Marshmellows and I'll bring the Iguana Margarita's. Remember the LM car show. I kind of do. :uh:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*I'm so excited about this picnic, I just wish it would get here already!!!*


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 20 2009, 04:14 PM~14830293
> *:biggrin:
> *


i decided to call it quits :angry:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Ready for this picnic/campout! Gotta get me a tent & some other camping gear!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 20 2009, 06:02 PM~14831515
> *Ready for this picnic/campout! Gotta get me a tent & some other camping gear!
> *


and bout 4 cases of budlight  dont want anyone to pass out from thirst :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 20 2009, 06:10 PM~14832226
> *and bout 4 cases of budlight    dont want anyone to pass out from thirst  :biggrin:
> *


True that! I'll be drinkin me some micheladas! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

bump ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 20 2009, 06:10 PM~14832226
> *and bout 4 cases of budlight    dont want anyone to pass out from thirst  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 20 2009, 04:56 PM~14831462
> *i decided to call it quits  :angry:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Getting closer. hno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Just added! Saturday night we're having the guys from Outdoor Movies of Texas come out. So we will be showing a family movie around 8:00! We're trying to make this an entertaining event for everyone who comes to join us Saturday night for the pre-show campout!*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

IF ANYONE PASSES THRU ROUNDROCK TX, BRING ME A BIG ASS DONUT FROM THE ROUND ROCK DONUT PLACE, OR 2


LMK AND YOUR CASH WILL BE WAITING


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Aug 26 2009, 11:43 PM~14894114
> *IF ANYONE PASSES THRU ROUNDROCK TX, BRING ME A BIG ASS DONUT FROM THE ROUND ROCK DONUT PLACE, OR 2
> LMK AND YOUR CASH WILL BE WAITING
> *


i gotta pass through RoundRock.. wheres that place located? is it right off of 35?


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2009, 09:20 AM~14896004
> *i gotta pass through RoundRock.. wheres that place located? is it right off of 35?
> *


i-35 to fm 620 go east then take a right on mays and it right there cant miss it . it is less than a mile off the freeway.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2009, 07:20 AM~14896004
> *i gotta pass through RoundRock.. wheres that place located? is it right off of 35?
> *


get me one too mig. jk.....


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

can you still pre reg. for this show.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 27 2009, 04:17 PM~14900826
> *can you still pre reg. for this show.
> *


yea till Sept 6th i believe..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634+Aug 27 2009, 03:36 PM~14900324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bring me a 12pack of budlight and ill bring you a dozen doughnuts wit extra frosting if you'd like


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2009, 06:12 PM~14901322
> *wow  :0  :0  :0  do they know you by name there? Gary isnt gonna like that, thats his competition hno:
> bring me a 12pack of budlight and ill bring you a dozen doughnuts  wit extra frosting if you'd like
> *




no extra frosting please


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2009, 04:12 PM~14901322
> *wow  :0  :0  :0  do they know you by name there? Gary isnt gonna like that, thats his competition hno:
> bring me a 12pack of budlight and ill bring you a dozen doughnuts  wit extra frosting if you'd like
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Cruz, you camping out with us on Saturday night? You gonna join the cruise???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 1 2009, 06:11 PM~14952030
> *Cruz, you camping out with us on Saturday night? You gonna join the cruise???
> *


if he drives that we will drive baby lac right behind him :0


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone from the Dallas area going???


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Sep 1 2009, 11:20 PM~14954654
> *anyone from the Dallas area going???
> *


ME :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 2 2009, 06:27 AM~14956846
> *ME :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

iam suprised ur not on the cruise i figured you'd be in VIP in Mexico right bout now


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 2 2009, 09:47 AM~14957532
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> iam suprised ur not on the cruise i figured you'd be in VIP in Mexico right bout now
> *


I got work to do instead of being on a boat :biggrin:


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

DOWN II CLOWN ROLLIN TO THAT BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 1 2009, 06:11 PM~14952030
> *Cruz, you camping out with us on Saturday night? You gonna join the cruise???
> *


Prob. a dumb question, but do all cars have to be street legal? :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 2 2009, 03:00 PM~14961103
> *Prob. a dumb question, but do all cars have to be street legal? :dunno:
> *


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD GOTTA GET THE CAMPING GEAR READY, AND TIGHTEN UP THE KNOCK-OFFS


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 2 2009, 04:35 PM~14962615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know Miggy, you are begining to become a dream killer. Hahaha I just wanted to cruise with you guys, but I can't with all this talk about stickers,lights, and being legit. O-well I would prob. have to stop for gas like 20 times. Maybe another time. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 3 2009, 10:07 AM~14969009
> *You know Miggy, you are begining to become a dream killer. Hahaha I just wanted to cruise with you guys, but I can't with all this talk about stickers,lights, and being legit.  O-well I would prob. have to stop for gas like 20 times. Maybe another time.  :thumbsup:
> *


do like some of us do, the 1s that dont have tags ride in the middle so the laws cant see em  we got your back homie. they gotta pass thru all of us to get to you :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 3 2009, 04:10 PM~14973295
> *do like some of us do, the 1s that dont have tags ride in the middle so the laws cant see em    we got your back homie. they gotta pass thru all of us to get to you  :thumbsup:
> *


That's what I'm talking about. Guess we will see what happens. :thumbsup:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

BAD BOYZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

miggy, u gonna stop and pick up them big ass donuts in round rock?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 5 2009, 09:19 PM~14992300
> *miggy, u gonna stop and pick up them big ass donuts in round rock?
> *


yezzir i got you homie .. ill prob ask you the day before which ones you want so ill know. cuz ill forget but ill stop by there and ill get some breakfast while iam there


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 6 2009, 09:28 PM~14998932
> *yezzir i got you homie .. ill prob ask you the day before which ones you want so ill know. cuz ill forget but ill stop by there and ill get some breakfast while iam there
> *




an OG style donut and on orange glaze one






seriously, i could give a fuck, i just wanna say, "homeboy got me a BIG ASS donut"



and more than likely ima taunt the cops with it :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

put them coROnas on ice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 210 hardhitter (Jul 2, 2009)

210 hardhitterz will be there :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210 hardhitter_@Sep 7 2009, 09:20 PM~15009261
> *210 hardhitterz will be there  :biggrin:
> *


yalls hometown show ..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

wegoweb page is down :banghead:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 7 2009, 09:35 PM~15010267
> *wegoweb page is down  :banghead:
> *


It's up agian homie. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 8 2009, 01:34 PM~15015883
> *It's up agian homie. :biggrin:
> *


you ready for san antonio?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

whats the movie gonna be that night....heartbreaker, blvd nights,truucha videos


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 8 2009, 03:38 PM~15017286
> *whats the movie gonna be that night....heartbreaker, blvd nights,truucha videos
> *


it dont matter. we all gonna be drunk anyways lol 

so who all is camping out


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81+Aug 26 2009, 08:30 AM~14884945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 8 2009, 02:34 PM~15015883
> *It's up agian homie. :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro.. just wanted to check up on the update but its still the same so far


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2009, 04:21 PM~15017670
> *it dont matter. we all gonna be drunk anyways lol
> 
> so who all is camping out
> *


We are camping! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 8 2009, 05:38 PM~15017286
> *whats the movie gonna be that night....heartbreaker, blvd nights,truucha videos
> *



aslong as they dont play scarface, boys in the hood, the notebook or blood in blood out :uh: 


then were good


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2009, 02:33 PM~15016585
> *you ready for san antonio?
> *


I don't think I will be able to make it. I am going back to Louisiana tommorrow. My dad & wife will go, but my wife is not to found of camping out. So they may just go day of show.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, bbaker78634, DownIIClown
whut it dew Brian :wave:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2009, 06:21 PM~15017670
> *it dont matter. we all gonna be drunk anyways lol
> 
> so who all is camping out
> *



im camping


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 8 2009, 07:42 PM~15019282
> *im camping
> *


i was thinkin bout camping too but i dunno bout having to take a booboo in da woods :nosad: unless theres a lake there then i can just get in there when i gotta go


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

They got bathrooms...don't know how clean...but they got them....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 8 2009, 09:11 PM~15020598
> *They got bathrooms...don't know how clean...but they got them....
> *


i was jk bro :biggrin: u know i had to say somethin stupid on here .. see u there


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i wanna camp but i cant go with out takin a shower :/


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 8 2009, 09:12 PM~15020617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 8 2009, 09:17 PM~15020699
> *i wanna camp but i cant go with out takin a shower :/
> *


x2


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Yeah, us too...we been thinking about getting a room nearby just to shower Sunday morning....


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 8 2009, 10:56 PM~15021287
> *Yeah, us too...we been thinking about getting a room nearby just to shower Sunday morning....
> *



i was thinkin of commin home for a bit, take a shower , check LayItLow and then head back

but i dont wanna waste gas and lose my parkin spot :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT SE YALL THERE


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 8 2009, 11:31 PM~15022802
> *i was thinkin of commin home for a bit, take a shower , check LayItLow and then head back
> 
> but i dont wanna waste gas and lose my parkin spot :uh:
> *


dont wory sleepy we will just toss u in the river with a bar of soap and a towle,,u should be cool then,,,the old school way ,,,,,bird bath :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Sep 9 2009, 12:04 PM~15026257
> *dont wory sleepy we will just toss u in the river with a bar of soap and a towle,,u should be cool then,,,the old school way ,,,,,bird bath :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

all rollerz san antonio chapter are camping out. done deal or $$$$$$$pay up suckaz$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 9 2009, 04:27 PM~15030056
> *all rollerz san antonio chapter are camping out. done deal or $$$$$$$pay up suckaz$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


 :angry: I have to work, that sucks. Another missed show.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bump


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 8 2009, 08:42 PM~15019281
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FPEREZII, bbaker78634, DownIIClown
> whut it dew Brian :wave:
> *



same old thing ready for this show already.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254
what's good homie :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 9 2009, 09:35 PM~15033151
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254
> what's good homie :wave:
> *


just here chillin bro so u gotta work again?


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

bump


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 10 2009, 10:25 AM~15037723
> *bump
> *


q vole champ?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15033905
> *just here chillin bro so u gotta work again?
> *


Yep, sucks, but i gotta try to pay the bills.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Got our tent today! Getting ready!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2009, 02:49 PM~15039687
> *q vole champ?
> *



waiting for my donuts :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

got a tube of








and a bottle of 








incase i get a rash 
oh yea cant forget the 









now iam ready  
wait wait wait i almost forgot something..









now iam ready for San Antonio :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2009, 08:24 PM~15044922
> *got a tube of
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget.....

The grill, fajitas & chicken








oh and the corn to roast








and for the kids....








oh and the bug spray lol



















and for me I will be also needing some...










because I will be


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 10 2009, 10:06 PM~15045601
> *Don't forget.....
> 
> The grill, fajitas & chicken
> ...


lol how da hell did i forget bout the grill :banghead: iam glad my







reloads before the show that way i can stock up on some steaks and fajitas :biggrin:
and we can all pull up into the park like this 








and my homeboy Albert is the best cook in all of Central Texas


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2009, 11:39 PM~15046226
> *:
> and we can all pull up into the park like this
> 
> ...



my vice president would disown me :ugh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2009, 09:39 PM~15046226
> *lol how da hell did i forget bout the grill  :banghead: iam glad my
> 
> 
> ...


This white girl can grill it up to on my LIL Smoker! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn wish i could make it. :angry:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Someone should bring me some 










I'm to poor to buy my own lol but I will be bringing me some


















and some










MmmmMMmmmm I think i'm gonna be drinking a few of those tonight!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 11 2009, 11:42 AM~15051296
> *Someone should bring me some
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Sep 11 2009, 12:19 PM~15051113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but dont forget we have a carshow the next day.. i dont want you to be passed out and miss the whole thing lol 

but now you done made me hungry and thirsty :cheesy: . but the weather too nasty here to go out and do anything tonight :angry: well next weekend its gonna be on :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 11 2009, 04:28 PM~15054391
> *ahhh shit well how bout we just team up and do our own grilling. iam not bad myself. you havent had 1 of my burgers yet. ive even had some of the guys from Empire make their way down here for a burger  :biggrin:
> but dont forget we have a carshow the next day.. i dont want you to be passed out and miss the whole thing lol
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i got my fishing pole and deer rifle ready :cheesy: just purchased a night vision scope. i will try it tonight and see how good it works


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 12 2009, 03:22 PM~15061165
> *i got my fishing pole and deer rifle ready  :cheesy:  just purchased a night vision scope. i will try it tonight and see how good it works
> *



well we know which car to make sure we search.... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i wanna fish


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 12 2009, 05:44 PM~15061862
> *well we know which car to make sure we search.... :biggrin:
> *


Miklo's :dunno: 


hope the weather is better next weekend cuz it sucks this weekend :angry: i hate being stuck at home


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 12 2009, 08:17 PM~15062685
> *Miklo's  :dunno:
> hope the weather is better next weekend cuz it sucks this weekend  :angry:  i hate being stuck at home
> *


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 10 2009, 11:06 PM~15045601
> *Don't forget.....
> 
> The grill, fajitas & chicken
> ...



layitlow picture book, that's whats up  


reading is overrated.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G+Sep 11 2009, 01:14 AM~15047354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stfu


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 13 2009, 02:02 AM~15064800
> *me too  :angry:
> stfu
> *


keep it up tuff guy keep it up :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 12 2009, 09:13 PM~15063109
> *:0
> *


Miklo at the camp out








he spots a 








and a 








but he misses and hits Gary's truck








now here comes the 








and Miklo is now being








at 1st he doesnt go peacefully








but SA's finest finally get him to calm down








and his car will be 









THE END


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro, DA_SQUID

What's good Rocky & Squid :wave: :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 13 2009, 09:35 AM~15065980
> *Miklo at the camp out
> 
> 
> ...


You are crazy Miggy. bwahahahahaha


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Win!*


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*The last post was from me, I wanted to go along with the picture book theme ya'll had going!*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 13 2009, 12:50 PM~15067151
> *The last post was from me, I wanted to go along with the picture book theme ya'll had going!
> *


Got a question, if it is










will there still be a 










:dunno: just asking. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

This is what we are planning on![/b]


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Well let's hope that it looks like this.










so we can have a great one of these.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I am :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at the chain of our picture convo going on! I love it!


So here is some-mo!

I got some 











so we can build a


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

@ the picture conversation :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol Medusa you see what we started lol 

you know iam ready for some 








and we challenge anyone to a lil








yes even you Miklo  








and after the games we can all get 








and wake up Sunday morning not remembering anything from the night before








but enjoy the day at the 








and at the end of the day everyone goes home a


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 13 2009, 08:12 PM~15070440
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X10000000000000000000000000


But lets not forget the


















because there will also be










and I got some










so we can play






















and I got some










incase we have a


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

what the fuck is this shit, the internet for idiots edition?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Man you people are a bunch of 










My wife said she does not want to 










because there may be


















and








maybe even a










you never know, i'm just sayin. So make sure you bring your










Just don't let the


















catch you, because they will










Sorry, i had to do it agian. Bwahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 13 2009, 11:56 PM~15071948
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 13 2009, 10:17 PM~15072246
> *OH MY
> *


That's what I said


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, mrouija, miggy254

what's good homies


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heard that we dont have to fear the 








because they will have a 








and if he doesnt stop the bear i will sneak some








in 








sleeping bags in their








that way 








and we will all be


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:roflmao: wait till this hits off topic :uh:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

we got some creative ass people following the WEGO tour....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

What's up? Sorry your going to miss this weekend...I'm off today getting some stuff ready....


> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 14 2009, 07:46 AM~15074597
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FPEREZII, mrouija, miggy254
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 14 2009, 08:39 AM~15074975
> *What's up?  Sorry your going to miss this weekend...I'm off today getting some stuff ready....
> *


Yep me to, they got me working like a 









but like 








i'm just going to keep my head up.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, Medusa
What's going on girl. :wave:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't forget your 










so that you don't end up like this


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 14 2009, 12:49 PM~15077254
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, Medusa
> What's going on girl. :wave:
> *


 HOLA!


I came in the casa for a break because I was 










and using this










so that I can pretend my casa looks like this


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

5 days away.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

funny shit cant wait too see everyone drunk


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 14 2009, 03:07 PM~15078502
> *funny shit cant wait too see everyone drunk
> *


you gonna be drunk too :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2009, 05:12 PM~15078554
> *you gonna be drunk too :biggrin:
> *


I am gonna try too :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, 83's Finest, sassoaz, miggy254
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254

What's up buddy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 14 2009, 09:38 AM~15074967
> *we got some creative ass people following the WEGO tour....
> *


well to be honest i was hoping since Wego did away with the 








award
maybe yall could start a 
















award
and i could 








the first one and bring home one of the 








i would be so 
















thus starting a new era of 








in the


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 14 2009, 05:16 PM~15079226
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254
> 
> What's up buddy
> *


whats goin on bro hows the weather out that way? hope it clears up by the end of the week .. iam lovin to pic conversations lol :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

whats up with the beer chug contest? hmmm?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 14 2009, 05:31 PM~15079373
> *whats up with the beer chug contest? hmmm?
> *


its BYOB :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 14 2009, 04:35 PM~15079412
> *its BYOB  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 14 2009, 04:23 PM~15079289
> *whats goin on bro hows the weather out that way? hope it clears up by the end of the week .. iam lovin to pic conversations lol  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I won't be able to make it to the


















but don't be 









i will see 









@ the next


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Trying to get some:







to go with the Movie.

What time will the movie start? And it's a comedy right? You know I can't watch those Freddy and Jason movies.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

How about this one?










This movies was awesome, from what I can remember after 3 or ? Margarita's.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 14 2009, 07:07 PM~15081308
> *Trying to get some:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it needs to be a comedy, that way no one will get


















and


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO, Bitter Sweet

I see you trying to hide








Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

if i finish








wego staff will be 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 14 2009, 08:22 PM~15081453
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO, Bitter Sweet
> 
> I see you trying to hide
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2009, 08:58 PM~15081915
> *if i finish
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2009, 07:58 PM~15081915
> *if i finish
> 
> 
> ...



















good homie, :thumbsup: keep up the good work & 








will be the








for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

this pic shit is funny as hell :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2009, 08:10 PM~15082107
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















Bravo John. To the top for Kandy Shop Kustomz!!!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Also in the 










there might be some











maybe even some










oh snap what if there are 










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Sep 14 2009, 09:11 PM~15082123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur gettin good at this .. i think i got some competition now
looks like its gonna be a fight to the 
















we have 5 days to determine who the 








will be
but more then likely i will be








cuz iam 








and


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2009, 10:10 PM~15082107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was the hummer when I first seen it :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 14 2009, 10:16 PM~15084064
> *I thought it was the hummer when I first seen it :biggrin:
> *


a little hummer lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Yo Miggy, why you all up in my








all in the








and don't know the flavor. Besides there is no








we all know who the








will be.
























Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:| :| :| :| :|


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey yo


















Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 15 2009, 08:11 AM~15085868
> *Yo Miggy, why you all up in my
> 
> 
> ...


lol :roflmao: 

iam on lunch break and i got the








but 








ill be back
and when i do, you better








and








or iam gonna
















and you will be left








and ill be like


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 11 2009, 12:19 PM~15051113
> *This white girl can grill it up to on my LIL Smoker! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

was thinking









We need something








friendly.

It's that or something like








or








ANYONE?![/b]


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

nooooooo walllllleeeeeeee


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 15 2009, 10:42 AM~15087612
> *lol  :roflmao:
> 
> iam on lunch break and i got the
> ...


What do i need to 








for, i'm not 








if any one should be, it should be








Man i will

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









you down, like a








with my








Then








my








off. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, 210 hardhitter, miggy254
What's good Miggy :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

WE SHOULD WATCH HAPPY FEET :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 15 2009, 11:46 AM~15088158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yall have way to much free time :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

how about friday series :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2009, 07:23 PM~15091125
> *how about friday series :biggrin:
> *



2nd that


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2009, 05:23 PM~15091125
> *how about friday series :biggrin:
> *


I have one of those.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so








that i wont be able to go 








But that's








Maybe next
















can make it for the









and

























and win a
















or








Then 








will be


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2009, 07:23 PM~15091125
> *how about friday series :biggrin:
> *



WHO FROM OUR CHAPTER IS DOING THE OLYMPICS?



IM DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2nd page :nono:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 16 2009, 06:41 AM~15096309
> *2nd page :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


god job felix :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just wanna say Que Viva








cabrones 
time to 








and 








and celebrate








porque somos Raza








time 2 ..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

well i got a call early this morning from 








and it sucks cuz i was sleeping like a 








well he asked me if i was going to the 








and








this weekend and i was like 








for a min cuz i 4got its this weekend & was like oh yea & i was like Trampia you going? and








and i said besides you know every show you go to you just gotta look through your rear view mirror and see me and my car 








you 
but then i got a lil 








he asked whats wrong Miggy? and i told him i heard the guys from San Antonio are a lil down this week cuz they heard








isnt gonna show up 

sorry guys


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 12:23 PM~15098039
> *
> are a lil down this week cuz they heard
> 
> ...



:ugh:


WHO SAID THEY WERE SAD?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 16 2009, 11:49 AM~15098286
> *:ugh:
> WHO SAID THEY WERE SAD?
> *


SArollerz



and i never got her new cd  so iam a lil :yessad: myself


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 11:23 AM~15098039
> *well i got a call early this morning from
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ur stupid dude.... :biggrin: ....let me know if ya go on saturday....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO
What's good.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 16 2009, 08:30 AM~15096914
> *god job felix :biggrin:
> *


Hey what can eye say....I try.... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 10:51 AM~15098307
> *SArollerz
> and i never got her new cd    so iam a lil  :yessad: myself
> *


oh hell no. i hate that dumbass crackwhore.


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

about the









and









and









oh yeah and a little 









about the 









*3 more days!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I think if you can make it to my
















You should bring me 








or








or








that way i can get








and 








in someone elses









unless your going to 









which is the exception to the rule =)


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Dang everyone is all








but man don't even get








started with the
















because








really wanted to








but
















make it this year. So since 








can't make it 








But there is 
















year.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Miggy 








are a
















!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
































got 








Sorry, had to share it. Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 16 2009, 02:08 PM~15099008
> *oh hell no. i hate that dumbass crackwhore.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

my daughter is turning 14 on sunday and my bday is next friday :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 16 2009, 08:06 PM~15102649
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


i think we all agree wit him on that 1 ... she got a bad case of man face


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i like how she sings a motivational song for the children, then a weed song


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 16 2009, 10:21 PM~15103449
> *i like how she sings a motivational song for the children, then a weed song
> *



:nono: she sings a weed song with kids on stage


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Sleepy G, MsDani


:wave:





see u in the elvis chapel in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

now it looks like everyone wanna be 








with the whole 








thing now but everyone knows who the originator is 








with this picture conversation








and 








and its not 








and its not 








could it be 








nope not him either :biggrin: 
its 
















lol


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 10:54 PM~15103818
> *now it looks like everyone wanna be
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Sep 16 2009, 09:21 PM~15103449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never thought bout it like that but yall right though.. i just think she can never be Powda or Pimpstress.. esp Powda :thumbsup: she's sexy and she can sing. but i guess she aint into it much anymore cuz i hardly hear of her anymore.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 16 2009, 09:55 PM~15103832
> *:wave:
> *


ey bro dont 4get to send me the info on the name of that place and where its at so i can get that stuff for u. i think iam just gonna go on Sunday morning and i can stop there on my way down there. suppose to meet up wit some of the other members in Austin around 7 in da morning so that place should be open already in roundrock


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bbaker78634, miggy254


:wave:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

Miggy I can meet you at I-35 and hwy 79 in round rock at 7:00 if you want I know where everything is at in round rock


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *bbaker78634, FPEREZII
*

:h5: whats going on fellas? 

ey Brian i was in Hutto monday night.. had to go meet some chick off of myspace .. not bad at all. i was gonna hit u up but i never got ur #


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 16 2009, 10:05 PM~15103953
> *Miggy I can meet you at I-35 and hwy 79 in round rock at 7:00 if you want I know where everything is at in round rock
> *


u not going on saturday night? thatll be cool. if i go on 79 through Rockdale then i gotta go through Hutto too. u got my # right?


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 11:05 PM~15103954
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, bbaker78634, FPEREZII
> 
> ...



call me on the bike shop # 512-417-0455


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 11:07 PM~15103977
> *u not going on saturday night? thatll be cool. if i go on 79 through Rockdale then i gotta go through Hutto too. u got my # right?
> *



i am going saturday but I am going to come home that night and go back the next day


NO CLEAN SHOWERS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 16 2009, 10:08 PM~15103986
> *call me on the bike shop # 512-417-0455
> *


k will do  we might have to pick up a dozen :biggrin: unless Gary can hook it up


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 16 2009, 10:10 PM~15104010
> *i am going saturday but I am going to come home that night and go back the next day
> NO CLEAN SHOWERS
> *


yea thats the only thing stopping me too the whole showers and restroom thing. and i dont wanna get a room just to take a shower. and i dont think they will let me take my dear rifle into the park cuz its not hunting season yet  or if the cops pull up i can just chunk it in Miklo's backseat :cheesy:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

miggy i think the name of the place is round rock donuts


and 2 donuts are fine, or just one, there 5.50 each
original or whatever the fuck they have


i saw them on food network :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 16 2009, 11:10 PM~15104010
> *i am going saturday but I am going to come home that night and go back the next day
> NO CLEAN SHOWERS
> *



u gonna drive back after the camp out ? 

why not get a cheap room on the southside?


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

106 W. Liberty
Round Rock, TX

(512) 255-3629


NAME IS ROUND ROCK DONUTS


http://www.roundrockdonuts.com/


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 16 2009, 10:16 PM~15104086
> *miggy i think the name of the place is round rock donuts
> and 2 donuts are fine, or just one, there 5.50 each
> original or whatever the fuck they have
> ...


5.50 each donut or 5.50 a dozen... i was just lookin on that website and i see 5.50 a dozen


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 11:25 PM~15104195
> *5.50 each donut or 5.50 a dozen... i was just lookin on that website and i see 5.50 a dozen
> *



THE GINORMOUS ONES ARE 5.50 EACH 


BUT U KNOW WHAT ILL CALL THEM AND VERIFY TOMORROW AND LET YOU KNOW


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 16 2009, 10:27 PM~15104216
> *THE GINORMOUS ONES ARE 5.50 EACH
> BUT U KNOW WHAT ILL CALL THEM AND VERIFY TOMORROW AND LET YOU KNOW
> *


i dont see that on there. i see some that are 7.50 each. just wanna make sure i get the right 1's


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 16 2009, 10:27 PM~15104216
> *THE GINORMOUS ONES ARE 5.50 EACH
> BUT U KNOW WHAT ILL CALL THEM AND VERIFY TOMORROW AND LET YOU KNOW
> *


orale that'll work


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

now iam hungry


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

your doing like that


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 11:30 PM~15104260
> *now iam hungry
> *



ME TOO


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 08:54 PM~15103818
> *now it looks like everyone wanna be
> 
> 
> ...


Well








it looks like


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

So 
























































the


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *tito_ls*, FPEREZII

:worship:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 09:54 PM~15104557
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, tito_ls, FPEREZII
> *


Good night Miggy


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 10:54 PM~15104557
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, tito_ls, FPEREZII
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

you know at 1st i was thinkin i wasnt gonna be able to find 








till Brian sent me a 








then i was like








cuz i didnt wanna get 








he said my mom would prob like some








and i said 








but then Tito and Tim showed up to settle things down 










:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i just called to verify prices


they are 5.50 cents for the ginormous donuts

they come in chocolate and glazed



so one of each please and ill have ur 11 bucks waiting


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 16 2009, 08:19 PM~15102802
> *my daughter is turning 14 on sunday and my bday is next friday :0
> *


Hmmmm.. I think we need a big ass cake!! that says happy b-day People's Choice, MsDani, SA Rollerz, and Daughter of SARollerz!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 17 2009, 11:08 AM~15108347
> *Hmmmm.. I think we need a big ass cake!! that says happy b-day People's Choice, MsDani, SA Rollerz, and Daughter of SARollerz!
> *


sounds good. whos gonna be the hero and show up with this cake????????


----------



## Live Image (Sep 17, 2009)

For Booking Mack 10: (message)
http://www.myspace.com/theofficialmack10


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Sleepy G, *roller78monte* 





:wave:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 17 2009, 01:08 PM~15108347
> *Hmmmm.. I think we need a big ass cake!! that says happy b-day People's Choice, MsDani, SA Rollerz, and Daughter of SARollerz!
> *


That what I'm talking about :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

By the way can somebody give me directions to the nearest STRIP CLUB so I can see the fight. Thank you


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 17 2009, 04:25 PM~15109923
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Sleepy G, roller78monte
> :wave:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 17 2009, 03:03 PM~15110240
> *By the way can somebody give me directions to the nearest STRIP CLUB so I can see the fight.  Thank you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 17 2009, 12:08 PM~15108347
> *Hmmmm.. I think we need a big ass cake!! that says happy b-day People's Choice, MsDani, SA Rollerz, and Daughter of SARollerz!
> *


alreadyyyy just be careful wit the candles this year unless someone needs some torch work done on their ride at the show


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I went to 










Today

and I got 










AND


















Annnnnnnnd some










&&&&&&










for my 










because I don't wanna be










I also got some





















because there was a lot of


















so there will be a LOT of


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Got to be in a quincianera on saturday will driving all nite but I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Sep 17 2009, 06:37 PM~15112142
> *Got to be  in a quincianera on saturday will driving all nite but I'LL BE THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Drive safe homie!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 17 2009, 07:39 PM~15112159
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Drive safe homie!
> *


 :wave: 

and its still raining right now over here


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 17 2009, 07:13 PM~15112490
> *:wave:
> 
> and its still raining right now over here
> *


ShhHhhHHhhhh!!!!
It is gonna clear up just intime for a nice weekend of camping,drinking,hanging out & a nice relaxing car show by the river!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 17 2009, 09:41 AM~15107108
> *you know at 1st i was thinkin i wasnt gonna be able to find
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 17 2009, 04:03 PM~15110240
> *By the way can somebody give me directions to the nearest STRIP CLUB so I can see the fight.  Thank you
> *



already got that covered...  different spot than i was telling you... :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2009, 01:10 PM~15109283
> *sounds good. whos gonna be the hero and show up with this cake????????
> *


*Whoever was the hero and bought me my cake in San B???!!! HMMMM I wonder if that person exists!

Bitter party of 1!*


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Bitter Sweet I was checking out your pictures today on Myspace & you are one HOT MAMA! :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Sep 17 2009, 08:20 PM~15112570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 remember .. no explosive candles


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm practicing.










See you Saturday night.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 17 2009, 07:41 PM~15112828
> *Bitter Sweet I was checking out your pictures today on Myspace & you are one HOT MAMA! :thumbsup:
> *


Did you like the drunk one above? hee hee I was out........


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

5 Members: FPEREZII, Bitter Sweet, miggy254, Medusa, lowlow81
What's going on my Lay it low family?


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Oh and staff is required to stay the night at the park! Its required to receive your end of the year bonus!* :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 17 2009, 07:45 PM~15112873
> *Did you like the drunk one above?  hee hee I was out........
> *


 Yep very cute


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 17 2009, 07:41 PM~15112825
> *Whoever was the hero and bought me my cake in San B???!!! HMMMM I wonder if that person exists!
> 
> Bitter party of 1!
> *


Jalen made you a cake at home.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 17 2009, 07:45 PM~15112884
> *Oh and staff is required to stay the night at the park! Its required to receive your end of the year bonus! :biggrin:
> *


I'm there


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 17 2009, 07:45 PM~15112884
> *Oh and staff is required to stay the night at the park! Its required to receive your end of the year bonus! :biggrin:
> *


You know we are! I love camping! :biggrin: It's even better having family along to enjoy it with!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 17 2009, 07:41 PM~15112825
> *Whoever was the hero and bought me my cake in San B???!!! HMMMM I wonder if that person exists!
> 
> Bitter party of 1!
> *


guess ill buy our cake right after i finish a certian scion :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im sooooooo ready to relax saturday night after this crazy week


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

do we get jon a bday cake this week?

or mail him 1 next week


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 17 2009, 08:31 PM~15113428
> *do we get jon a bday cake this week?
> 
> or mail him 1 next week
> *


this week will be suficiant :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2009, 10:35 PM~15113490
> *this week will be suficiant :biggrin:
> *


and what about drink,what's your poison? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 17 2009, 08:45 PM~15112876
> *5 Members: FPEREZII, Bitter Sweet, miggy254, Medusa, lowlow81
> What's going on my Lay it low family?
> *


whats going on bro...


iam just sittin here watching theses 2 girls flirt with each other :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 17 2009, 10:47 PM~15113666
> *whats going on bro...
> iam just sittin here watching theses 2 girls flirt with each other  :biggrin:
> *


pics or its not happening :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 17 2009, 08:47 PM~15113666
> *whats going on bro...
> iam just sittin here watching theses 2 girls flirt with each other  :biggrin:
> *


Lucky you bro.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 17 2009, 08:38 PM~15113536
> *and what about drink,what's your poison? :biggrin:
> *


coROna


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2009, 11:05 PM~15113983
> *coROna
> *


  I ll see saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Sep 17 2009, 08:41 PM~15112828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats wha i was talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 17 2009, 09:45 PM~15112884
> *Oh and staff is required to stay the night at the park! Its required to receive your end of the year bonus! :biggrin:
> *


I just left the doctor and he said that I have the cat scratch fever and the boogie woogie flu so I can't be in the night air like that :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 18 2009, 08:43 AM~15117179
> *I just left the doctor and he said that I have the cat scratch fever and the boogie woogie flu so I can't be in the night air like that :tears:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 18 2009, 09:47 AM~15117211
> *:roflmao:
> *


Say man that's not funny I could die out there :tears:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81+Sep 17 2009, 08:45 PM~15112884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now we know your butt can't rough it out! It's not like you have to start a fire at night with flints and sticks, lol! Take it you will be in the hotel, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 18 2009, 09:43 AM~15117179
> *I just left the doctor and he said that I have the cat scratch fever and the boogie woogie flu so I can't be in the night air like that :tears:
> *


You always at the doctors :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 18 2009, 10:37 AM~15117608
> *You always at the doctors  :biggrin:
> *


I keep getting sick (cough)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 18 2009, 09:14 AM~15117396
> *Say man that's not funny I could die out there :tears:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 17 2009, 09:45 PM~15112884
> *Oh and staff is required to stay the night at the park! Its required to receive your end of the year bonus! :biggrin:
> *


My pastor called and I forgot that I have to watch some bad ass kids at the church Saturday night. They needed a positive role model to talk to them and be a big brother to them, so I guess I'll see everybody Sunday morning after church, and Jon and Teresa.....sorry about that homies


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 18 2009, 11:32 AM~15118130
> *My pastor called and I forgot that I have to watch some bad ass kids at the church Saturday night.  They needed a positive role model to talk to them and be a big brother to them, so I guess I'll see everybody Sunday morning after church, and Jon and Teresa.....sorry about that homies
> *


so why did they ask you ? :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 18 2009, 09:32 AM~15118130
> *My pastor called and I forgot that I have to watch some bad ass kids at the church Saturday night.  They needed a positive role model to talk to them and be a big brother to them, so I guess I'll see everybody Sunday morning after church, and Jon and Teresa.....sorry about that homies
> *


Ha that's funny...well at least you get to make the show.  I will be floating around the Gulf. :angry:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2009, 01:07 PM~15118941
> *so why did they ask you ? :biggrin:
> *


I'm a positive role model for bad ass kids :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 18 2009, 01:21 PM~15119035
> *Ha that's funny...well at least you get to make the show.   I will be floating around the Gulf. :angry:
> *


Make that bread so you can buy my Caddi :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 18 2009, 12:33 PM~15119117
> *I'm a positive role model for bad ass kids :biggrin:
> *



Yes you are!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 18 2009, 01:47 PM~15119221
> *Yes you are!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


Somebody believe me :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 18 2009, 12:50 PM~15119242
> *Somebody believe me :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 18 2009, 01:33 PM~15119117
> *I'm a positive role model for bad ass kids :biggrin:
> *


you mean that you are one of the bad ass kids,what are you going to teach them,how to wear a ski mask or something :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2009, 02:01 PM~15119324
> *you mean that you are one of the bad ass kids,what are you going to teach them,how to wear a ski mask or something  :biggrin:
> *


BINGO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 18 2009, 02:09 PM~15119387
> *BINGO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I knew it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2009, 02:13 PM~15119413
> *I knew it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


COME HELP ME :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 18 2009, 02:16 PM~15119428
> *COME HELP ME :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I show them how to drive the get away car :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2009, 02:20 PM~15119464
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I show them how to drive the get away car :biggrin:
> *


Good...your hired!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 18 2009, 11:35 AM~15119134
> *Make that bread so you can buy my Caddi :biggrin:
> *


I want the vert!!!!!

3 Members: FPEREZII, *People's Choice, tito_ls*
Whut it dew homies. :wave:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 18 2009, 03:39 PM~15120024
> *I want the vert!!!!!
> 
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, tito_ls
> ...


Package deal :yes:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 18 2009, 01:40 PM~15120037
> *Package deal :yes:
> *











How much
















we talking about. Pm me


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 18 2009, 03:45 PM~15120084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*T.T.T.


BE SAFE ALL THOSE HEADED FOR THE SHOW.....  



ON THE ROAD IN ABOUT 1 HOUR..... :biggrin: 



SEE YALL THERE :wave: *





(UHH SORRY  CANT DO THE WHOLE PIC THING TO KEEP ON TOPIC LOL)


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 18 2009, 04:50 PM~15121301
> *T.T.T.
> BE SAFE ALL THOSE HEADED  FOR THE SHOW.....
> ON THE ROAD IN ABOUT  1 HOUR..... :biggrin:
> ...


its ok, i can teach u at the show on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 18 2009, 05:50 PM~15121301
> *T.T.T.
> BE SAFE ALL THOSE HEADED  FOR THE SHOW.....
> ON THE ROAD IN ABOUT  1 HOUR..... :biggrin:
> ...


be safe,see you saturday


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

kids cleaned out the tent today,wego scion is done, 64 impala locked up and loaded,bikes are cleaned, hell im ready to go now. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

My car is










and I am ready to hit the










first thing in the








Morning!

Time for me to go to 










so


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2009, 08:20 PM~15122920
> *kids cleaned out the tent today,wego scion is done, 64 impala locked up and loaded,bikes are cleaned, hell im ready to go now.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

that was fast.. gotta check it out at the show


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

everyone be safe .. thoses hittin the road tonight, tomorrow, or Sunday morning  

ill see everyone on Sunday.. tomorrow night is fight night :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 18 2009, 09:35 PM~15123928
> *:0
> 
> that was fast.. gotta check it out at the show
> *


thats how we do it :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Miggy, you killing us....we expected you at the camp-out!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

miggy's gonna pitch a tent....


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 18 2009, 10:25 PM~15124385
> *Miggy, you killing us....we expected you at the camp-out!
> *


X2


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 18 2009, 09:37 PM~15123943
> *everyone be safe .. thoses hittin the road tonight, tomorrow, or Sunday morning
> 
> ill see everyone on Sunday.. tomorrow night is fight night  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Just got the WEGO Scion back home! Kandy Shop and Jon hooked it up!!! The Scion and the golf cart match...up next, the Suburban and WEGO trailer!


I think I'll have to share some hints for the WEGO Trivia portion of the Car Club Olympics on SATURDAY NIGHT! Hope ya'll are there to get them....we would love for your club to get the crystal cup!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 18 2009, 11:25 PM~15124385
> *Miggy, you killing us....we expected you at the camp-out!
> *


 :0 someone just called me and said the same thing... well i dont have a tent and really wasnt prepared for the camp out but right now it looks like i may just be showing up tomorrow instead of Sunday morning after all. i guess if i do get tired or need a lil nap i can always knock out in the car but i doubt anyone will be gettin much sleep out there huh? i wont know for sure till tomorrow. i know most of the other guys in the club work on Saturdays so they wont be showing up till Sunday morning but ill call em tomorrow and see if maybe they can ride down there after work too. well i better get some sleep


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 18 2009, 11:37 PM~15124484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol wha did i do?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We all expecting Latin Rollers to be there....Saturday night!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 18 2009, 11:55 PM~15124617
> *:0 someone just called me and said the same thing... well i dont have a tent and really wasnt prepared for the camp out but right now it looks like i may just be showing up tomorrow instead of Sunday morning after all. i guess if i do get tired or need a lil nap i can always knock out in the car but i doubt anyone will be gettin much sleep out there huh? i wont know for sure till tomorrow.  i know most of the other guys in the club work on Saturdays so they wont be showing up till Sunday morning but ill call em tomorrow and see if maybe they can ride down there after work too. well i better get some sleep
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 18 2009, 11:57 PM~15124633
> *We all expecting Latin Rollers to be there....Saturday night!
> *


x2


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

SABOR A MI ABOUT TO LEAVE TO AUSTIN TX TO C THE TEXAS & TECH GAME THEN GOING TO SA C YALL THERE






























HOOK'EM HORNS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 19 2009, 03:24 AM~15125256
> *SABOR A MI ABOUT TO LEAVE TO AUSTIN TX TO C THE TEXAS & TECH GAME THEN GOING TO SA C YALL THERE
> HOOK'EM HORNS
> *


alreadyyyyyy


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 19 2009, 04:24 AM~15125256
> *SABOR A MI ABOUT TO LEAVE TO AUSTIN TX TO C THE TEXAS & TECH GAME THEN GOING TO SA C YALL THERE
> HOOK'EM HORNS
> *



:machinegun: GO RED RAIDERS :machinegun:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

can I still be a part of the cruise if I am just pulling mine


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 19 2009, 07:45 AM~15125614
> *can I still be a part of the cruise if I am just pulling mine
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

sun shining up here in da 254 today :biggrin: 

hope its the same down in the 512 and 210 :cheesy: 


time to hit up the carwash


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254,* FPEREZII, 73monte*


good morning brothers :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, *miggy254, 73monte*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 19 2009, 07:43 AM~15125606
> *:machinegun:  GO RED RAIDERS :machinegun:
> *


and i use to think u was cool :angry: jk jk but longhorns still got it though.. iam more anxious bout the fight tonight .. still not sure where iam gonna watch it at though. so much to do in so lil time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 19 2009, 06:45 AM~15125614
> *can I still be a part of the cruise if I am just pulling mine
> *


yes sir im doing the same :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 19 2009, 07:43 AM~15125606
> *:machinegun:  GO RED RAIDERS :machinegun:
> *




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 19 2009, 07:45 AM~15125614
> *can I still be a part of the cruise if I am just pulling mine
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, 83's Finest, royalacacia805

:wave: :wave: :wave: you going camping with us :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

aww shit today starts tha outdoor adventure


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 19 2009, 09:17 AM~15126148
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, i prolly will</span>*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Wish i could make it.:angry: My dad will be there in the morning with the truck. Hope all that are traveling have a safe trip.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 19 2009, 11:14 AM~15126136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you do remember last year right.i know longhorn fans are scared right now.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 19 2009, 10:34 AM~15126004
> *sun shining up here in da 254 today  :biggrin:
> 
> hope its the same down in the 512 and 210  :cheesy:
> ...




are we still meeting in the morning.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

See everyone Sunday morning.........


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 19 2009, 01:12 PM~15126904
> *are we still meeting in the morning.
> *


yessir ill be callin you around 7 and i should be in the roundrock area around that time.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

we are here already chillaxin kids done played in the river we were swinging from the rope into the river i'm 3 beers into probably a lot more where is everybody at!???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

they bout to start the cruise right? i dunno iam still here at home


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Texas 10 - Tx Tech 3 .. 2nd quarter :h5:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Texas 31 - Texas Tech 17 with 9 mins left 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 19 2009, 10:13 PM~15129343
> *Texas  31 - Texas Tech 17 with 9 mins left
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



LUCK


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

the cruise kinda sucked, not as big as i thought it was gonna be 



but we all made it safe  and gotta rest for tomorrow


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Wish i could have been there.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I cant wait to get back there in the morning, looks like its gonna be a good time :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

IM WAITING FOR MY BIG ASS DONUTS


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

stfu :buttkick:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 19 2009, 09:37 PM~15129499
> *LUCK
> *


Texas 34 - Tx Tech 24 


and Mayweather won


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 19 2009, 10:32 PM~15129933
> *IM WAITING FOR MY BIG ASS DONUTS
> *


 :cheesy: i gotta get me some in da morning too


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

on my way to San Antonio

:wave:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

BE SAFE EVERYONE


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

on my way to sea world lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Good morning everyone :wave: Trucks on the way :biggrin: Have a nice day.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2nd page :nono: TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

just got home and i am so fucken tired 

but the time i spent today can never be forgotten 



THANKS TO WEGO FOR PUTTIN OUT A GREAT SHOW, EVEN THO THERE WASNT ALOT OF SPECTATORS, IT WAS STILL GREAT 



AND THE DONUTS ARRIVED SAFELY 
SO GOOD FEEDBACK TO MIGGY254


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 20 2009, 12:36 AM~15130911
> *Texas 34 - Tx Tech 24
> and Mayweather won
> *


mayweather tore some stuff up :yes:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The WEGO Olympics was incredible. Mad props to the top 9:
- Rollerz Only
- Illegal Toys
- 210 Hard Hitters
- Hallucinations
- Latin Rollerz
- Los Magnificos
- Knights of Pleasure
- True Eminence
- Head Turnaz

Lots of fun...but I'm beat! (and I went to bed early on Saturday)


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, *mrouija*
What's good John :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 Members: FPEREZII, *FunkytownRoller, 83's Finest*, mrouija

:wave: :wave: homies. How's it been Chad?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*hot$tuff5964* Thanks for the mirrors bRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

great show wego

that was the most fun i've have had at a show in a long ass time


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 20 2009, 08:23 PM~15135393
> *Thanks for the mirrors bRO. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

very tired.....nice amount of lowriders


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 20 2009, 07:16 PM~15135331
> *The WEGO Olympics was incredible.  Mad props to the top 9:
> - Rollerz Only
> - Illegal Toys
> ...


any pics i didnt make it :angry:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 20 2009, 08:16 PM~15135331
> *The WEGO Olympics was incredible.  Mad props to the top 9:
> - Rollerz Only
> - Illegal Toys
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Hey, had a great time. Can't wait to do it next year. Probably had to much to eat and drink. Bathrooms were a little scary but other than that OK. :biggrin:


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

next year should be better not to many people knew and next time im takin the go cart or something so i dont have to walk up and down that hill almost passed out :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

The family & I just made it home safe to Houston! Had a good time but I am beat!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G+Sep 20 2009, 05:57 PM~15134668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 .. iam tired as hell and back to work tomorrow .. hope everyone else made it home safe as well ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *bbaker78634*

you make it home ok bro? i forgot to ask you if you was hittin up the show in Waco next Saturday


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*DALLAS PEOPLES AT HOME.....





WE HAD A GREAT TIME....


HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFELY AS WELL...

:biggrin: *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Me & my daughters were the only girls trying to win the beer chugging contest! They had soda & we lost but oh well it was fun!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

great show wego thought of.
the olympics were pefect
good to meet you medusa. 
jay,issac,richie,raymond,dani,theresa, was a good time drinking and partyin till 530am sat night sun morn.
and of course WEGO- ROLLERZ :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

good show... but i should have stayed my ass at home.,...  damn meds


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Oh my goodness, I had a blast this weekend with all my WEGO family! I want to personally thank everyone who came out and had a good time with us. When me and Jon started planning this event, its sole purpose was to get lowriders together, have fun, build new friendships, and hopefully get some new people hooked on the WEGO tour. I was so excited to see all the teams compete and see some underdogs come out close to the top. We hope everyone who attended had a good time, and will spread the word, so next year it can be even bigger! I love you guys and I was soo happy to meet so many new people. I look forward to seeing you all again real soon!
Oh yeah and Thanks for the big ass donut we got from round rock it was DELICIOUS!*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 21 2009, 07:56 AM~15139488
> *Oh my goodness, I had a blast this weekend with all my WEGO family! I want to personally thank everyone who came out and had a good time with us.  When me and Jon started planning this event, its sole purpose was to get lowriders together, have fun, build new friendships, and hopefully get some new people hooked on the WEGO tour.  I was so excited to see all the teams compete and see some underdogs come out close to the top.  We hope everyone who attended had a good time, and will spread the word, so next year it can be even bigger!  I love you guys and I was soo happy to meet so many new people. I look forward to seeing you all again real soon!
> Oh yeah and Thanks for the big ass donut we got from round rock it was DELICIOUS!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Had a lot of fun this weekend trippin out with everybody can't wait to do it again!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254, MiKLO
What's good homies


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 21 2009, 07:56 AM~15139488
> *Oh my goodness, I had a blast this weekend with all my WEGO family! I want to personally thank everyone who came out and had a good time with us.  When me and Jon started planning this event, its sole purpose was to get lowriders together, have fun, build new friendships, and hopefully get some new people hooked on the WEGO tour.  I was so excited to see all the teams compete and see some underdogs come out close to the top.  We hope everyone who attended had a good time, and will spread the word, so next year it can be even bigger!  I love you guys and I was soo happy to meet so many new people. I look forward to seeing you all again real soon!
> Oh yeah and Thanks for the big ass donut we got from round rock it was DELICIOUS!
> *


4realz... i was suprised to see that 210 hardhitters knew so many of the answers :dunno: lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 21 2009, 08:45 AM~15139729
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254, MiKLO
> What's good homies
> *


congradulations on yet another 1st place bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 21 2009, 07:53 AM~15139779
> *congradulations on yet another 1st place bro..  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, you to.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

even tho i didnt go  i think if we had more shows like this (camp outs and jibberish) it will be fun


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 21 2009, 06:38 AM~15139413
> *good show... but i should have stayed my ass at home.,...  damn meds
> *


You need to get well. So stay home until November 1. You remind me of my late husband he could be sicker than a dog and miss work, but miss a car show hell no.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 20 2009, 10:46 PM~15138187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the river pics. I think next year we should add at least one water sport. I was thinking the club member with the biggest splash off the rope. But then i thought "How would you measure that" I guess like the hop maybe. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 21 2009, 08:43 AM~15140164
> *You need to get well.  So stay home until November 1.  You remind me of my late husband he could be sicker than a dog and miss work, but miss a car show hell no.
> *


*Is that where I got it from! BC thats 2 shows in a row now that I've been sicker than a dog and still went to! I almost regretted it when I got home last night, bc I felt horrible and I still do, I'm going to the doctor in a couple of minutes.*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

MAN THE WEGO PICNIC AND SHOW WAS A GREAT IDEA.... IM GLAD I WENT ...MIGGY AND I STOPPED BY THAT ROUNDROCK DOUGHNUTS AND PICKED SUM BIG ASS GOOD DOUGHNUTS FOR SUM PPL. SO THANKS FOR WHO EVER CAME UP WITH THA REQUEST... IT WAS GOOD TO FINALLY PUT SOME NAMES WITH SUM FACES.... CANT WAIT TILL THA NEXT TIME...  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hop numbers?? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 10:02 AM~15140796
> *hop numbers?? :biggrin:
> *


SIR WHERE WERE YOU....... I WAS HOPING TO SEE YOUR CUT. OUT THERE


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 21 2009, 09:49 AM~15140703
> *Is that where I got it from! BC thats 2 shows in a row now that I've been sicker than a dog and still went to!  I almost regretted it when I got home last night, bc I felt horrible and I still do, I'm going to the doctor in a couple of minutes.
> *


No that was you staying up until 5 am and forgetting that you're working the next day. Oh yeah, your dad would have done that too. :biggrin: I still remember waking up and Kid Frost was asleep in the front room floor. I'm surprise he was able to drop off Carlos (SPM). He was crazy huh......


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, Bitter Sweet, 73monte
What;s good my WEGO buddies.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 21 2009, 10:06 AM~15140844
> *SIR  WHERE  WERE  YOU.......  I  WAS  HOPING  TO  SEE  YOUR  CUT.  OUT THERE
> *


THE CUTTY IS GETTING SOME MODS :biggrin: , TRYING TO HAVE IT READY FOR MAGNIFICOS FINALLE :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 21 2009, 01:12 PM~15141335
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, Bitter Sweet, 73monte
> What;s good my WEGO  buddies.
> *


what's up,you missed a goooooood show.see you in mesquite


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

This was a damn good show...I liked chilling with everybody, and just enjoying ourselves....It was cool camping out with everybody, even though some people went to sleep too early :biggrin:....Thanks for the hookup Alex, I was going crazy...hahah....It was chill hangin with KOP, then the Wego Crew and RO hanging playin the games.... This is definately something for the Record Books....The Olympics was definately something fun to watch...Everybody got into it real good...210 Hardhitters, yall some damn fools :cheesy: yall held yalls own...Congrats to RO for winning the Olympics...... All in All this was a good event, and the Lowrider Community represented well out there


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tito_ls, Sleepy G

sup bro, good to meet ya homie...should have camped out with us though :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 21 2009, 02:04 PM~15141739
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tito_ls, Sleepy G
> 
> ...


it was good meeting you :biggrin: 


i know i know, im at work right now draggin ass trying to minimal
i feel sooooo tired  



and i know that there arent any bears in the woods

so next time for sure


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 21 2009, 02:08 PM~15141783
> *it was good meeting you  :biggrin:
> i know i know, im at work right now draggin ass trying to minimal
> i feel sooooo tired
> ...


no bears,but we had a few possumms (spell check) visit our camp.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 21 2009, 02:15 PM~15141842
> *no bears,but we had a few possumms (spell check) visit our camp.
> *



hno:





it was good meetin everyone, i got shirt embroidered just so people from on here could recognize me 

but hardly any one said hi


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 21 2009, 11:55 AM~15141679
> *what's up,you missed a goooooood show.see you in mesquite
> *


Hope to see you there bro.


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

http://s386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/t...ITTING80005.flv


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Future WEGO Olympics trivia question.

Which car club was the first to ever win the WEGO Olympics? 





































*ROLLERZ * :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 11:38 AM~15141520
> *THE CUTTY IS GETTING SOME MODS :biggrin: , TRYING TO HAVE IT READY FOR MAGNIFICOS FINALLE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 21 2009, 01:48 PM~15142741
> *Future WEGO Olympics trivia question.
> 
> Which car club was the first to ever win the WEGO Olympics?
> I will put that one in the books for next year definitly along with what club competed with the same three members for every category, Illegal Toyz! I really give them props for that one! See size doesn't matter in some cases...  *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 21 2009, 03:06 PM~15143432
> *I will put that one in the books for next year definitly along with what club competed with the same three members for every category, Illegal Toyz! I really give them props for that one! See size doesn't matter in some cases...
> *


good one.had a blast drinkin with yall till 530 am lol


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Great show!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

for some reason i havent been hungry today :biggrin: ate some good hot dogs yesterday .. 5 of em. and they were cooked this time :thumbsup: 

just got home from work and i was feeling it today. still am.. time to work on my videos and pics from yesterday


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

pics pics pics.......


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, roller78monte, unique27

What's good homies


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2009, 04:16 PM~15143522
> *good one.had a blast drinkin with yall till 530 am lol
> *


same here bro ,,we getting ready for vages,,,hold that coROna up


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

WHO TOOK PICS OF THE CRUISE ON THE WAY TO THE PARK?

I THINK IT WAS THAT RED CAR WITH RED AND GOLD SPOKES




PM ME


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 21 2009, 03:26 PM~15143638
> *for some reason i havent been hungry today  :biggrin:  ate some good hot dogs yesterday .. 5 of em. and they were cooked this time  :thumbsup:
> 
> just got home from work and i was feeling it today. still am.. time to work on my videos and pics from yesterday
> *


Yeah, so it was worth the effort. I knew you'd get sick, but I figured if they were at least good it wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2009, 04:16 PM~15143522
> *good one.had a blast drinkin with yall till 530 am lol
> *


I heard some ASSHOLE kept everyone up with his loud ass music!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Sep 21 2009, 06:01 PM~15144667
> *same here bro ,,we getting ready for vages,,,hold that coROna up
> *


POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!! Save me a table at the Armadillo!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

This was great.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

a stop in Round Rock for some donuts before we head down to San Antonio 
















the way the park looked wit all the rides
















































Rollerz Only has a very nice line up :thumbsup: 








posted up wit the Hustle Clan divas


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 21 2009, 06:51 PM~15145197
> *Yeah, so it was worth the effort. I knew you'd get sick, but I figured if they were at least good it wouldn't be as bad.
> *


nah i didnt get sick, they were good :biggrin: what i meant by feeling it was iam tired as hell thats all. they were good i couldve went for 5 more lol


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Sleepy G, theoso8,* Medusa *


:wave:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 21 2009, 12:51 AM~15138227
> *
> 
> 
> ...












I had a blast this weekend with my girls....and the Wego Olympics was a lot of fun...

I'll never forget the beer chugging contest either...DownIIClown won that in like 30 seconds...


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

hmm off subject saw more than a handful of san antonio cars there but never see them crusin on hangout nights?crusin gets boring where yall at


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

here are the videos i recorded yesterday.. 




i see sleepyG reppin


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

DOWN II CLOWN HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE THANKX TO THA TOUR


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 21 2009, 09:08 PM~15146154
> *here are the videos i recorded yesterday..
> 
> 
> ...



uffin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

little nikko steals the show every time he goes up there :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Just wanted to give a little special shout out to Hallucinations and Crystal Images. They haven't really followed the tour (yet), but they brought out some clean ass cars!

And Big Rick...your crazy for coming out! We wouldn't have fired you as WEGO photographer for missing one show...we allow a sick day!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 21 2009, 07:53 PM~15145218
> *I heard some ASSHOLE kept everyone up with his loud ass music!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2009, 08:08 AM~15139324
> *great show wego thought of.
> the olympics were pefect
> good to meet you medusa.
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsyde64_@Sep 21 2009, 06:47 PM~15145886
> *hmm off subject saw more than a handful of san antonio cars there but never see them crusin on hangout nights?crusin gets boring where yall at
> *


cuz there are some peeps that dont know how to act right


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

tru but younger crowd loosin intrest no cars no motivation lowridin in san antonio is slowly dyin every week be lucky to see three or four cars every weekend


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here were a few of the harder WEGO trivia questions:
1.) Name the one person who has been in the top 10 all 3 years, but with a different car each year?
2.) Without the sponsors...WEGO wouldn't exist...name the 1 sponsor who has been behind the tour all 3 years (this is a tricky question)?
3.) What was the slogan of the 1st WEGO Tour (2007)?
4.) What was the 1st ever WEGO Tour Show?
5.) In the 1st year, how many shows were on the tour?
6.) Who has won the same championship 2 years in a row?
7.) Who signs the checks?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 21 2009, 08:07 PM~15147003
> *Here were a few of the harder WEGO trivia questions:
> 1.) Name the one person who has been in the top 10 all 3 years, but with a different car each year?
> 2.) Without the sponsors...WEGO wouldn't exist...name the 1 sponsor who has been behind the tour all 3 years (this is a tricky question)?
> ...


mrs. jon chuck :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsyde64_@Sep 21 2009, 08:07 PM~15146996
> *tru but younger crowd loosin  intrest no cars no motivation lowridin in san antonio is slowly dyin every week be lucky to see three or four cars every weekend
> *


so we are supposed to take cars that we pour are blood sweat and tears into out cruising so some idiot can hit or shoot them? hell no.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsyde64_@Sep 21 2009, 10:07 PM~15146996
> *tru but younger crowd loosin  intrest no cars no motivation lowridin in san antonio is slowly dyin every week be lucky to see three or four cars every weekend
> *


the younger crowd is doing what they see on mtv

dubs and above.


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

well sorry you feel that way.same blood and sweat here,messed up thing about it is could be same fewtrouble makers at car shows  well ill be on the streets every weekend as long as it dont rain cant afford wipers :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsyde64_@Sep 21 2009, 08:17 PM~15147175
> *well sorry you feel that way.same blood and sweat here,messed up thing about it is could be same fewtrouble makers  at car shows  well ill be on the streets every weekend as long as it dont rain cant afford wipers :biggrin:
> *


if you dont like the fact that no is cruising then go to each car club and plead your case with them. we dont need to cruise the streets and act a fool.


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

cool ,seems the invite didnt work out to well :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsyde64_@Sep 21 2009, 08:24 PM~15147271
> *cool ,seems the invite didnt work out to well :thumbsup:
> *


show didnt lol. i just dont see the reason to cruise. there are better ways to be seen


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, texastrike, 713ridaz, hot$tuff5964, 409 super sport, southsyde64, Cut N 3's, BigTex, thedukeofearl_72


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

looks like yall had fun......


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 21 2009, 10:07 PM~15147003
> *Here were a few of the harder WEGO trivia questions:
> 1.) Name the one person who has been in the top 10 all 3 years, but with a different car each year?
> 2.) Without the sponsors...WEGO wouldn't exist...name the 1 sponsor who has been behind the tour all 3 years (this is a tricky question)?
> ...


i wanted to make it to the WEGO trivia. I know mostly all the answers! :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Tell me the answer to question #1....that one was my favorite, but everyone thought it was too hard....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2009, 07:08 AM~15139324
> *great show wego thought of.
> the olympics were pefect
> good to meet you medusa.
> ...



I was training for VEGAS!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 21 2009, 10:02 PM~15147863
> *Tell me the answer to question #1....that one was my favorite, but everyone thought it was too hard....
> *



hell i didnt realize it until jon told me, so i know nobody would have known :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 21 2009, 09:30 PM~15147359
> *i wanted to make it to the WEGO trivia. I know mostly all the answers! :biggrin:
> *


so that means you can answer them questions :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 21 2009, 07:53 PM~15145218
> *I heard some ASSHOLE kept everyone up with his loud ass music!
> *


I thought I was dreaming when I heard "ice ice baby "like 3 in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 21 2009, 11:38 PM~15149265
> *I thought I was dreaming when I heard "ice ice baby "like 3 in the morning  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you wasnt dreaming....hahaha...i bet yall enjoyed the variety of music....haha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 12:47 AM~15149335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you wasnt dreaming....hahaha...i bet yall enjoyed the variety of music....haha
> *


i guess that's why I couldn't sleep because I wanted to be out there with ya,but mama was tired :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good homies.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 21 2009, 08:53 PM~15146775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds just like Chicano Park in Austin.. its a nice place to chill but sometimes you got theses young foos that always gotta fuck it up. young people go to rent a tire so they can put rims on their moms car and thank they in a slab, start swangin all crazy almost hittin the nice fixed up lowriders or "real" slabs and even gettin up in the grass to do donuts and some people have their lil kids out there playing and they could get hit by theses dumbasses or someone just decides to start shooting in the air. cruising isnt anything like it use to be


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS WAS IN THE HOUSE WE HAD A LOT OF FUN CONGRATS TO ROLLERS ONLY FOR WINING THE OLIMPICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALSO WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYONE TO OUR SHOW IN OKLAHOMA CITY (JULIANS CUSTOMS HALLOWEEN BASH) OCT 31ST


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 21 2009, 11:38 PM~15149265
> *I thought I was dreaming when I heard "ice ice baby "like 3 in the morning  :biggrin:
> *


I even busted out the Garth and George for my country folks....Everybody was jamming!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 06:41 AM~15150588
> *I even busted out the Garth and George for my country folks....Everybody was jamming!
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

you guy's are nuts. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 21 2009, 10:38 PM~15149265
> *I thought I was dreaming when I heard "ice ice baby "like 3 in the morning  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2009, 11:11 AM~15152205
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *



you would have been singing it too... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

I didnt know that many lowriders knew all the lyrics to friends in low places.....classic! We definetly doing that again cause WE SOME GOOD OLE TEXAS BOYS!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 12:08 PM~15152747
> *I didnt know that many lowriders knew all the lyrics to friends in low places.....classic! We definetly doing that again cause WE SOME GOOD OLE TEXAS BOYS!
> *


Some Garth and George, yea your right on with that Jay! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 01:08 PM~15152747
> *I didnt know that many lowriders knew all the lyrics to friends in low places.....classic! We definetly doing that again cause WE SOME GOOD OLE TEXAS BOYS!
> *


just an idea,the next austin show could be at emma long city park they have better bathroom,more camp ground,bigger lake t(no rope ) with some cold cold ass water and a big field in the middle-middle for the show


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 11:08 AM~15152747
> *I didnt know that many lowriders knew all the lyrics to friends in low places.....classic! We definetly doing that again cause WE SOME GOOD OLE TEXAS BOYS!
> *


It's a oldie homie, of course lowriders know it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2009, 12:25 PM~15152903
> *just an idea,the next austin show could be at emma long city park they have better bathroom,more camp ground,bigger lake t(no rope ) with some cold cold ass water  and a big field in the middle-middle for the show
> *


with showers and power/water camp sites


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 22 2009, 01:27 PM~15152921
> *It's a oldie homie, of course lowriders know it. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just like neon moon


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 12:08 PM~15152747
> *I didnt know that many lowriders knew all the lyrics to friends in low places.....classic! We definetly doing that again cause WE SOME GOOD OLE TEXAS BOYS!
> *



if you only knew :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro, BIG JAY
How's it going guys :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 12:21 PM~15152863
> *Some Garth and George, yea your right on with that Jay! :biggrin:
> *


I think i even busted out some david allan coe, my memory is a little blury...too much alcohol!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 22 2009, 01:37 PM~15153473
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro, BIG JAY
> How's it going guys :wave: :wave:
> *


Que onda big dog. All i remember was your truck waking me up...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 12:43 PM~15153529
> *Que onda big dog. All i remember was your truck waking me up...
> *


Sorry bro, it is a little loud. Hope you got enough rest before that. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 22 2009, 01:48 PM~15153598
> *Sorry bro, it is a little loud. Hope you got enough rest before that. :biggrin:
> *


Its all good, glad your dad made it with the truck. We were headed home on I10 doing 80 and he passed me like i was standing still. Next time im riding with him!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

BIG JAY, SA ROLLERZ, tito_ls

part of the late night drinking crew :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2009, 02:02 PM~15153754
> *BIG JAY, SA ROLLERZ, tito_ls
> 
> part of the late night drinking crew :biggrin:
> *


Peer presures a mother f#cker! Its all your fault...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2009, 02:02 PM~15153754
> *BIG JAY, SA ROLLERZ, tito_ls
> 
> part of the late night drinking crew :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: do we all need to meet up and do it again :cheesy:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Sleepy G, BIG JAY, 73monte, tito_ls, SA ROLLERZ




:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 03:05 PM~15153792
> *Peer presures a mother f#cker! Its all your fault...
> *


I think I got tito motavated with the parrot bay :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2009, 02:11 PM~15153881
> *I think I got tito motavated with the parrot bay  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yes, thank ya for that..... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2009, 02:11 PM~15153881
> *I think I got tito motavated with the parrot bay  :biggrin:
> *


Excellent!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 03:14 PM~15153903
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yes, thank ya for that..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


your very welcome :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 01:38 PM~15153488
> *I think i even busted out some david allan coe, my memory is a little blury...too much alcohol!
> *


Aww shizz you were jamming to some tunes!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 11:59 AM~15153184
> *if you only knew :biggrin:
> *


x2! Posted by MsDani not Helen since she refuses to leave me signed in...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 12:54 PM~15153654
> *Its all good, glad your dad made it with the truck. We were headed home on I10 doing 80 and he passed me like i was standing still. Next time im riding with him!
> *



Hell yeah he passed us to!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 22 2009, 03:28 PM~15154072
> *x2! Posted by MsDani not Helen since she refuses to leave me signed in...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 22 2009, 02:28 PM~15154072
> *x2! Posted by MsDani not Helen since she refuses to leave me signed in...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx to alex for the bday corona and anna for the cupcakes candles and the card


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

dani did you get my text about the ttt award?? lol :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 21 2009, 08:08 PM~15146154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Raymond aint that the girl you said was your future baby mama...the one with the yellow?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 02:27 PM~15154062
> *Aww shizz you were jamming to some tunes!
> *


How d hell did we go from FREAKS OF D INDUSTRY to some country jams.....i think i know......HA!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: tito_ls, Medusa, 73monte, BIG JAY, Bitter Sweet, SA ROLLERZ, Bad Mamma Jamma

Damn, we havin another party or what :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2009, 02:33 PM~15154124
> *dani did you get my text about the ttt award?? lol :biggrin:
> *


Yes!!! I was wondering whose number that was... lol I knew it was you!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 22 2009, 03:29 PM~15154087
> *Hell yeah he passed us to!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 01:34 PM~15154142
> *Yes!!! I was wondering whose number that was... lol I knew it was you!
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

where can we camp out the night before magnificos? :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 02:33 PM~15154127
> *Raymond aint that the girl you said was your future baby mama...the one with the yellow?
> *



:angry: :barf: :barf: that joke was almost absolutely brilliant... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 02:37 PM~15154171
> *:angry: :barf:  :barf: that joke was almost absolutely brilliant... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 :0 :nono: Your absolutely brilliant... :0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 02:33 PM~15154129
> *How d hell did we go from FREAKS OF D INDUSTRY to some country jams.....i think i know......HA!
> *


When your having fun it doesnt matter, lol!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2009, 02:36 PM~15154165
> *where can we camp out the night before magnificos? :0
> *


My backyard?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2009, 03:32 PM~15154116
> *thankx to alex for the bday corona and anna for the cupcakes candles and the card
> *


damn,I guess I got you and tito motavated :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 02:38 PM~15154183
> *:0  :0  :nono: Your absolutely brilliant... :0
> *



hell no im not....far from that.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 02:34 PM~15154137
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: tito_ls, Medusa, 73monte, BIG JAY, Bitter Sweet, SA ROLLERZ, Bad Mamma Jamma
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

My head under her leg under my arm under her toe......


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 02:37 PM~15154171
> *:angry: :barf:  :barf: that joke was almost absolutely brilliant... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


you need to quite being so damn picky! She seems like the wifey type :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Sep 22 2009, 01:25 PM~15152903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 02:40 PM~15154204
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: how ya doin


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 02:43 PM~15154242
> *you need to quite being so damn picky! She seems like the wifey type  :0
> *



you know the criteria :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 02:44 PM~15154260
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: how ya doin
> *


Doing great! How about you? Ready to head out to sin city?!?!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 02:47 PM~15154283
> *you know the criteria :biggrin:
> *


I forgot...you only date Mexicans...like the chick in black...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, MsDani, tito_ls, BIG JAY


 What up all WEGO peeps!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 02:39 PM~15154185
> *When your having fun it doesnt matter, lol!
> *


Another 6 pack i would of had to bust out the vicente.......VOLVER.....VOLVER.....VOLVER!!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 02:48 PM~15154298
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, MsDani, tito_ls, BIG JAY
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 02:49 PM~15154303
> *Another 6 pack i would of had to bust out the vicente.......VOLVER.....VOLVER.....VOLVER!!!!
> *



Oh yeaaahhh!!! And King George's version................


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 02:49 PM~15154303
> *Another 6 pack i would of had to bust out the vicente.......VOLVER.....VOLVER.....VOLVER!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 02:47 PM~15154286
> *Doing great!  How about you?  Ready to head out to sin city?!?!
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: im doing alright, cant complain...shit, im always ready for a road trip....should be a pretty good one....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 02:47 PM~15154293
> *I forgot...you only date Mexicans...like the chick in black...
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 02:49 PM~15154309
> *:biggrin:
> *


I know your ready for Sin City!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 02:48 PM~15154298
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, MsDani, tito_ls, BIG JAY
> 
> ...



we need to drink to that :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 02:50 PM~15154322
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: im doing alright, cant complain...shit, im always ready for a road trip....should be a pretty good one....
> *


Always ready for trips as for yours be safe on the way up there!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 02:49 PM~15154303
> *Another 6 pack i would of had to bust out the vicente.......VOLVER.....VOLVER.....VOLVER!!!!
> *



thats all we needed that night...damn, if we would have kept it up 30 more minutes :biggrin: we all would have been hugging each other.....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 02:53 PM~15154347
> *Always ready for ready trips as for yours be safe on the way up there!
> *



thanks..I will try my best ... need to make sure my heavy foot dont get me in trouble :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

this is for raymond!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 02:53 PM~15154354
> *thats all we needed that night...damn, if we would have kept it up 30 more minutes :biggrin: we all would have been hugging each other.....
> *


Ill hug you anytime big boy!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 02:56 PM~15154374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: wait i better not post anymore twaks, then people really gonna think its domestic abuse :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 22 2009, 02:57 PM~15154381
> *:ugh:
> *


Damn dog you got a cool ass last name!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 02:56 PM~15154376
> *Ill hug you anytime big boy!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 02:58 PM~15154391
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak: wait i better not post anymore twaks, then people really gonna think its domestic abuse :biggrin:
> *


Ummmm... i believe you already proved that when you smooshed my finger in the door and left me with bruises on my arms.... aw hell I'll even say u droppd the motorcycle on my! :0 jk


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 03:03 PM~15154426
> *Ummmm... i believe you already proved that when you smooshed my finger in the door and left me with bruises on my arms.... aw hell I'll even say u droppd the motorcycle on my!  :0 jk
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now you got people on here lookin at me the way you had the people on the cruise lookin at me....hahaha....but at least on saturday night, people was on my side :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Ladies and gentleman...this is what raymond did to me...followed by smooshing my finger in the door...lmfao


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 03:03 PM~15154426
> *Ummmm... i believe you already proved that when you smooshed my finger in the door and left me with bruises on my arms.... aw hell I'll even say u droppd the motorcycle on my!  :0 jk
> *


.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 03:10 PM~15154503
> *Did you make sure to carry your umbrella?
> *


I havent stepped foot outside.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 03:11 PM~15154516
> *I havent stepped foot outside.
> *


.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 03:10 PM~15154492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what can i say, she makes me do it...

--------------------

♥ MsDani's MySpace ♥

Bringing back the 16' Radical baby...thanks 2 Isaac from Legions,D-Twist, & SARollerz!

For more info visit:
www.wegoweb.org

WWT-09-Epidemic

Chris Brown These Hoes!

:roflmao: :roflmao: im just playin people....there is no domestic violence going on....hahahaha


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 03:15 PM~15154543
> *what can i say, she makes me do it...
> 
> --------------------
> ...


The explain how my thumb got all gimped out...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 03:17 PM~15154565
> *The explain how my thumb got all gimped out...
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: dont know what you do to yourself.... :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 03:59 PM~15154397
> *Damn dog you got a cool ass last name!
> *


:biggrin: 



What up bro, I didn't know you were on layitlow.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 01:39 PM~15154191
> *My backyard?
> *


sounds good to me .


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up everyone.. i feel much better.  ready for the next show..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 22 2009, 04:03 PM~15154971
> *whats up everyone.. i feel much better.  ready for the next show..
> *



good to hear homie...and told ya you didnt have nothin to worry about..we got ya :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, BAYTOWNSLC, roller78monte, MsDani, Bad Mamma Jamma.................. :wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 22 2009, 04:08 PM~15155018
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, BAYTOWNSLC, roller78monte, MsDani, Bad Mamma Jamma.................. :wave:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 03:13 PM~15155064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :guns:  :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

god damn that was alot of muthafuckin readin .. 

sup people :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 22 2009, 01:29 PM~15154087
> *Hell yeah he passed us to!
> *


 :0 Well on the bright side, i guess he loaded it right. :biggrin: I think he had a date.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 22 2009, 04:57 PM~15155534
> *:0 Well on the bright side, i guess he loaded it right. :biggrin:  I think he had a date.
> *


lol .. he must drive like Tito... last year when we would go to the shows he'd be pulling his lacc on a trailor and doin like 95. and i had to keep up or get lost :0 even when we left the mesquite show last year we all left like an hour before him and he still caught up before we hit Waco. i had to call him and tell him there was a state trooper 3 cars in front of him


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 22 2009, 03:52 PM~15154853
> *:biggrin:
> What up bro, I didn't know you were on layitlow.
> *


For a little while, its was cool putting a face with a screen name....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 05:04 PM~15155602
> *For a little while, its was cool putting a face with a screen name....
> *


x2 .. if sleepy g didnt have his name on his shirt i wouldnt had known who to give the donuts to


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2009, 05:06 PM~15155640
> *x2 .. if sleepy g didnt have his name on his shirt i wouldnt had known who to give the donuts to
> *


Why didnt I get one?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 22 2009, 05:20 PM~15155799
> *Why didnt I get one?
> *


my bad bro.. For the Sam Torres iam gonna have to take some more and i got you homie :h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2009, 06:04 PM~15155601
> *lol .. he must drive like Tito... last year when we would go to the shows he'd be pulling his lacc on a trailor and doin like 95. and i had to keep up or get lost  :0 even when we left the mesquite show last year we all left like an hour before him and he still caught up before we hit Waco. i had to call him and tell him there was a state trooper 3 cars in front of him
> *


that ain't shit,we left oklahoma two hours before him and he passed us in west texas :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Sep 22 2009, 05:04 PM~15155601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:angry: :angry: :angry: and why yall keep leaving me :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 06:54 PM~15156140
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry: and why yall keep leaving me :biggrin:
> *


because your always asleep and won't answer the door :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 05:54 PM~15156140
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry: and why yall keep leaving me :biggrin:
> *


cuz we know you'll catch up newayz .. i know what iam gettin you for xmas this year.. a fuckin radar detector


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2009, 05:58 PM~15156179
> *because your always asleep and won't answer the door  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: but we did answer, then next thing we know, we looked outside and no knights :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2009, 05:59 PM~15156194
> *cuz we know you'll catch up newayz .. i know what iam gettin you for xmas this year.. a fuckin radar detector
> *



thats true :biggrin: .... ive never had one of those :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, tito_ls, *Medusa*

:wave: 

it was nice to offically meet you last Sunday .. even though i did see you in Houston i just didnt know that was you :banghead: yall going up to the Dallas show?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

so wheres the pics :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 22 2009, 07:01 PM~15156224
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: but we did answer, then next thing we know, we looked outside and no knights :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2009, 04:26 PM~15155854
> *my bad bro.. For the Sam Torres iam gonna have to take some more and i got you homie  :h5:
> *


 :0 I want one to. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254, Medusa
What's good peeps. :wave: :wave:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2009, 02:39 PM~15154191
> *My backyard?
> *


But we got to get my mom some Black Iguanas and play some Vincente Fernandez. She's from San Antonio and they're into that yelling music.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm still waiting for someone to answer my questions....maybe I need to give someone free reg. for magnificos if they can get them right...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 22 2009, 09:49 PM~15158966
> *I'm still waiting for someone to answer my questions....maybe I need to give someone free reg. for magnificos if they can get them right...
> *


Don't have time to log on, this is Mom. Was the answer EZ?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 22 2009, 10:49 PM~15158966
> *I'm still waiting for someone to answer my questions....maybe I need to give someone free reg. for magnificos if they can get them right...
> *


I know the answer but I don't know if I'm allowed to tell it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 21 2009, 08:07 PM~15147003
> *Here were a few of the harder WEGO trivia questions:
> 1.) Name the one person who has been in the top 10 all 3 years, but with a different car each year?theresa
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

4. wasnt it a cinco de mayo Austin show???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

6. ROLLERZ ONLY??? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

on that question from the show about the 1st TTT award... it was Goofy (not Chad) at the True Eminence show last year


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Sep 23 2009, 08:05 AM~15161886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

but i do remember seeing Miklo on the standings last year :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 23 2009, 08:57 AM~15162275
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2009, 08:59 AM~15162288
> *:wave:
> *


whats up Homie???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 23 2009, 07:09 AM~15161598



you have 3 of those right... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 23 2009, 08:05 AM~15161886
> *4. wasnt it a cinco de mayo Austin show???
> *



:no: :no: :no:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2009, 04:27 PM~15155861
> *that ain't shit,we left oklahoma two hours before him and he passed us in west texas  :0
> *


lol......titooooooooo knights left us......... lets go catch up to them ........ 4 hours later ... i member that day.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Here were a few of the harder WEGO trivia questions:
> 1.) Name the one person who has been in the top 10 all 3 years, but with a different car each year?
> 2.) Without the sponsors...WEGO wouldn't exist...name the 1 sponsor who has been behind the tour all 3 years (this is a tricky question)?
> 3.) What was the slogan of the 1st WEGO Tour (2007)?
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 23 2009, 11:55 AM~15163207
> *lol......titooooooooo  knights  left  us.........  lets  go  catch  up  to  them  ........  4  hours  later  ...  i  member  that  day.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> > Here were a few of the harder WEGO trivia questions:
> > 1.) Name the one person who has been in the top 10 all 3 years, but with a different car each year?
> > 2.) Without the sponsors...WEGO wouldn't exist...name the 1 sponsor who has been behind the tour all 3 years (this is a tricky question)?
> > 3.) What was the slogan of the 1st WEGO Tour (2007)?
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 23 2009, 12:41 PM~15163605
> *Sounds good to me :dunno: :thumbsup:
> *


whats up homie,by any chance do you think your gonna make it to our show sesne there are no wego shows in october


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> > Here were a few of the harder WEGO trivia questions:
> > 1.) Name the one person who has been in the top 10 all 3 years, but with a different car each year?
> > 2.) Without the sponsors...WEGO wouldn't exist...name the 1 sponsor who has been behind the tour all 3 years (this is a tricky question)?
> > 3.) What was the slogan of the 1st WEGO Tour (2007)?
> ...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 23 2009, 10:55 AM~15163207
> *lol......titooooooooo  knights  left  us.........  lets  go  catch  up  to  them  ........  4  hours  later  ...  i  member  that  day.....
> *



and we stopped and put gas, and grabbed something to eat :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 22 2009, 05:11 PM~15156338
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254, Medusa
> What's good peeps. :wave: :wave:
> *



Hola!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 10:50 AM~15163683
> *whats up homie,by any chance do you think your gonna make it to our show  sesne there are no wego shows in october
> *


All depends if i am working or not, i'm trying to give my dad & wife a break. Because when i'm working, they take it for me, so we will see bro.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 23 2009, 01:37 PM~15164163
> *All depends if i am working or not, i'm trying to give my dad & wife a break. Because when i'm working, they take it for me, so we will see bro.
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 23 2009, 12:58 PM~15163769
> *you have 2 wrong :biggrin:
> *


   which ones :scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Sep 23 2009, 09:15 AM~15162836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 6 7?????


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 23 2009, 12:58 PM~15163769
> *you have 2 wrong :biggrin:
> *



six is rollerz isnt it?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 23 2009, 02:14 PM~15164567
> *six is rollerz isnt it?
> *


I believe they want the past two years because this year isn't over yet :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 23 2009, 02:14 PM~15164567
> *six is rollerz isnt it?
> *


no, year before last was DLR.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> > Here were a few of the harder WEGO trivia questions:
> > 1.) Name the one person who has been in the top 10 all 3 years, but with a different car each year?
> > 2.) Without the sponsors...WEGO wouldn't exist...name the 1 sponsor who has been behind the tour all 3 years (this is a tricky question)?
> > 3.) What was the slogan of the 1st WEGO Tour (2007)?
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 23 2009, 02:47 PM~15164873
> *Close, but that's not it
> *


how bout a clue


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: tell us


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > Here were a few of the harder WEGO trivia questions:
> > 1.) Name the one person who has been in the top 10 all 3 years, but with a different car each year?
> > 2.) Without the sponsors...WEGO wouldn't exist...name the 1 sponsor who has been behind the tour all 3 years (this is a tricky question)?
> > 3.) What was the slogan of the 1st WEGO Tour (2007)?
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 23 2009, 12:37 PM~15164163
> *All depends if i am working or not, i'm trying to give my dad & wife a break. Because when i'm working, they take it for me, so we will see bro.
> *


ill take it :biggrin: jk jk


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2009, 04:08 PM~15166654
> *ill take it  :biggrin:  jk jk
> *


Go pick it up...just to let you know, i wont be responsible for all the broken necks as you are rollin to the show. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

2. 97.9 The Box


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

1. vincent ochoa
2. hard kandy kustoms.
3. Southern bred
4. Dallas March 18th, 2007
5. 10
6. Dallas U.L.A.
7. Teresa Chuck

This isn't the answer I have, but I will double check it to just to make sure its not a possible choice, but for now 1 is a no. 2 is good technically it has been Mike Garcia who has changed names in its third year.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 23 2009, 06:29 PM~15168115
> *1. vincent ochoa
> 2. hard kandy kustoms.
> 3. Southern bred
> ...


i say we all put in sugestions for next years tour slogan


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 23 2009, 08:29 PM~15168115
> *1. vincent ochoa
> 2. hard kandy kustoms.
> 3. Southern bred
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i think stanley rivera from rollerz has been in top 10 with three different cars
07= red cadi
08= black fleetwood
09= green fleetwood


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 23 2009, 07:29 PM~15168115
> *1. vincent ochoa
> 2. hard kandy kustoms.
> 3. Southern bred
> ...


25th Street


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

wheres 210 Hardhitters when you need them.. 

somehow they knew all the answers on Sunday.. i was impressed :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 23 2009, 07:31 PM~15168141
> *i say we all put in sugestions for next years tour slogan
> *


the "Jon Chuck Is Amazing Tour 2010" :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2009, 07:15 PM~15168538
> *the "Jon Chuck Is Amazing Tour 2010"  :thumbsup:
> *


the saga continues


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Stanley Rivera...very good!!! He is the correct answer to #1


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 23 2009, 07:32 PM~15168708
> *Stanley Rivera...very good!!!  He is the correct answer to #1
> *


thank you lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Sep 23 2009, 09:32 PM~15168708
> *Stanley Rivera...very good!!!  He is the correct answer to #1
> *


 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 23 2009, 08:29 PM~15168115
> *1. vincent ochoa
> 2. hard kandy kustoms.
> 3. Southern bred
> ...


:0 :0 :h5:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 23 2009, 08:51 PM~15168918
> *:0  :0  :h5:
> *



:uh: :angry: :biggrin: :loco: :h5:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 23 2009, 08:29 PM~15168115
> *1. vincent ochoa
> 2. hard kandy kustoms.
> 3. Southern bred
> ...


Vincent Ochoa of Rollers Only was in the ten all 3 years two times in full and once in radical i thank  :dunno:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 24 2009, 05:27 AM~15171637
> *:uh:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :loco:  :h5:
> *


 :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 23 2009, 07:51 PM~15168918
> *:0  :0  :h5:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 24 2009, 12:05 PM~15173806
> *:wave:  :h5:
> *


whats going on mrchavez, you gonna make that trip


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2009, 11:00 AM~15174374
> *whats going on mrchavez, you gonna make that trip
> *


YEA IM TRY TO WORK IT OUT...ALSO MIGHT BE TAKING OF TO VEGAS FOR THA SHOW...YOU?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, BIG JAY
what up cowboy? :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 25 2009, 12:03 PM~15184101
> *YEA  IM  TRY TO WORK  IT  OUT...ALSO  MIGHT  BE  TAKING  OF TO  VEGAS  FOR  THA  SHOW...YOU?</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>i'm going to Cali but not Vegas


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anna (knightsgirl19) and I would like to thank everyone who purchased a dvd yesterday...Anna has been going to school for videography(sp) and has done a couple of weddings and events but wants to make movies for Texas lowriders by a lowrider(Girl)....once again thank you and there will be more to come...
If anybody wasnt able to get a copy yesterday and would like 1 the are $5 or $8 shipped...
Pm me or Knightsgirl19


----------

